# Attic find



## Nancy sparker (Jan 17, 2014)

Cool


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

That be a box of staples


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Is there a price on it?


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

I found 5 coffee cans filled with quarters one time....only problem was the home owner still resided there. Lol


----------



## ShaneDugas (Apr 24, 2010)

RGH said:


> Is there a price on it?


Sure isn't. The print on all four sides of the box is identical. The top is missing and the bottom is blank. I want to say its circa 1972 or earlier.


----------



## ShaneDugas (Apr 24, 2010)

looks like J A weaver is now Conector Castings, inc
http://www.connectorcastings.com/index.asp


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

It's gotta be in the South. Hardly ever see those metal staples around here.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

They wouldn't rust in an attic around here. I rarely use anything other than a metal staple.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> They wouldn't rust in an attic around here. I rarely use anything other than a metal staple.


I know you'll say they work fine but how do you keep from damaging the wire? Around here you'll only see them on old BX or something like that. Some of the old Romex was installed with 2-hole straps but other than that it's mostly plastic staples up here.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I seriously have never used anything different in 29 years. t is called using touch and not just banging everything home.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

I seriously believe you too. Up here on the frozen tundra it might be considered hack! I've never even seen them for sale at the supply house or elsewhere.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

wendon said:


> I seriously believe you too. Up here on the frozen tundra it might be considered hack! I've never even seen them for sale at the supply house or elsewhere.


What do you use to staple wires?


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

We use nothing but metal staples. You just gotta be smarter then the hammer!


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> What do you use to staple wires?


Wire staples!


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Service Call said:


> We use nothing but metal staples. You just gotta be smarter then the hammer!


Metal staples are used up here for fencing........


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Service Call said:


> We use nothing but metal staples. You just gotta be smarter then the hammer!


How many 12-2's are the metal staples listed for?


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

wendon said:


> How many #12's are the metal staples listed for?


if youre stapling single #12s youre doing something wrong anyway


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Service Call said:


> You just gotta be smarter then the hammer!




_every_ day.....?:jester:


~CS~


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

wendon said:


> How many #12's are the metal staples listed for?


I nail a staple, then run a piece of 14 or 12 thru it and around the wires. So I guess as many as the framing cavity will hold.


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

Around here we make fun of the insulated staples. They are just as bad as blue boxes and usually only HOs use them


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

sparky402 said:


> Around here we make fun of the insulated staples. They are just as bad as blue boxes and usually only HOs use them


Here we have inspection and if you've got more than one cable under the staple, and the staple isn't listed for it, the inspector can mark you on it. Never seen metal staples used on new construction and wouldn't use them if they were available.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

wendon said:


> Wire staples!


We use these here.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

.......


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> .......


Interesting, never seen those style either. Do they carry them at Home Cheapo etc.?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

wendon said:


> Interesting, never seen those style either. Do they carry them at Home Cheapo etc.?


By the bucket....

http://t.homedepot.com/p/Briscon-1-...-for-Cable-2-500-Pack-SN-40-IB-2500/100272931


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> .......


Is it true they make them from used carlon boxes............:whistling2:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Service Call said:


> I found 5 coffee cans filled with quarters one time....only problem was the home owner still resided there. Lol


What would be awesome is if they were old silver quarters, back when money was actually money and not a "promisary note".


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

I've never used an insulated staple


----------



## Louieb (Mar 19, 2007)

I have only used insulated staples on coax.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

ShaneDugas said:


> Found this in my Dad's attic. Thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
They were bought in the '70's by ITT. When ITT was in the electrical biz.

And no,I did not mean to type ITE.


----------

